# Does any Dawg fan here think we have a chance against UF?



## Arrow3 (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't....I have about lost all faith in Richt to prepare a team. Our Qb situation is pitiful and now that Chubb is gone or rb situation has went down hill. I like Sony but he can't pound the ball in there time after time. I suspect Florida will stack the line and make us pass ...That in itself Is scary with Lambert. I sure hope I'm wrong about the whole situation and we come home with a win but being a realist , I just don't see it happening.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 26, 2015)

If I had a farm, I would bet on Florida...............


----------



## bullgator (Oct 26, 2015)

It's a rivalry game, anything can happen. I sure didn't think we had a prayer against y'all last year.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 26, 2015)

bullgator said:


> It's a rivalry game, anything can happen. I sure didn't think we had a prayer against y'all last year.



...and y'all shouldn't have....But you never know how we will show up...


----------



## tcward (Oct 26, 2015)

One word....nope.


----------



## gin house (Oct 26, 2015)

Depend on how UGA comes to play.   If Lambert is on and your receivers can catch better I see a possible good game.   If they try to run the ball and make it one sided I think UGA is in for a long game.  Like Bullgator said, it's a rivalry game so who knows.   Should be a good game.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 26, 2015)

Sure, there's a chance. Just not a very good one. Score will be Florida a lot and Dawgs a little.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 26, 2015)

*No chance...*

We were a much stronger team last year and lost. With the QB situation and Chubb gone it will be a uphill battle. Go Dawgs


----------



## bullgator (Oct 26, 2015)

I break it down like this;
Georgia has more talent on on their side due to some really good recruiting the last few years. Character wise, the dogs are hot and cold. When things are going good they seem unstoppable, and when it's not they fold way to easy. If they come to fight that's exactly what it will be.

Florida isn't as deep in veteran talent but their young guys have been stepping up nicely. CJM has them playing as a team with more discipline and fewer penalties than previous years. One really nice surprise this year is that the Gators will play hard for 4 full quarters.

It not a gimme at this point!


----------



## riprap (Oct 26, 2015)

If we get down early it's over. No comeback. If we can keep it close we may have a slim chance. Real slim. I hope we come out in all silver to give us that boost...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2015)

Not a chance. This team folds like liberal at a dove shoot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 26, 2015)

Let's see, at the beginning of the season talk was all we had to do was have a quarterback who could complete enough passes, down the field, to keep opponents from stacking the line and keep feeding Chubb the ball. How is that working out for us?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2015)

If we had even an average QB, I would say yes. With what we have presently I would say no chance under the sun.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 26, 2015)

Dawgs win


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs win





^^^^^^ The kiss of death...


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2015)

There is no kiss of death.... This team sucks and they will lose


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2015)

bullgator said:


> It's a rivalry game, anything can happen. I sure didn't think we had a prayer against y'all last year.



exactly ^^
who thought Texas could beat OU?
 hey Bo, u get my text?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2015)

Gatas run up the score


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes. According to what team shows up.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 26, 2015)

daws win......... in a bloodbath 37-14.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 26, 2015)

Dawgs lose by 24


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daws win......... in a bloodbath 37-14.



stupid THUG^^^....



we have the team that can win,there is just an issue on the coaching staff.

one example: we have a full back that can pound the ball but is never used, Hicks is big enough to be a down hill runner and get you 3 to 4 yards a carry I think. The problem we will never know


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2015)

Absolutely.  Will I bet on it.  Nope.  Have I bet on any other college game in 10 years.  Nope.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 27, 2015)

They play the games for a reason. Who would have ever thought Tech could have beaten FSU?


----------



## formula1 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re:*

Florida has been very vulnerable this year to a running QB.  We have one but our coaches are not smart enough to use him.  Come to think of it, we are outsmarted all the time and that is why we lose!  

I'm not expecting much but I'll be happy if we win!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2015)

Depending on which team and QB shows up, yes, we have a chance. If they even keep it close I'll be happy.

Would I bet on it? Nope, not even with House money!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 27, 2015)

There's always a chance, but it is not likely. Lambert will panic under pressure and we just don't have many playmakers left on the offensive side of the ball. Sure we have guys that have potential, but they fail to execute consistently.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Florida has been very vulnerable this year to a running QB.  We have one but our coaches are not smart enough to use him.  Come to think of it, we are outsmarted all the time and that is why we lose!
> 
> I'm not expecting much but I'll be happy if we win!



just another example of an issue on the coaching side of this team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

I guess we shouldn't even play the game...

Some of you guys are just plain ridiculous...

Please choose another team to root for.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> If I had a farm, I would bet on Florida...............



Then you would have 2 farms.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess we shouldn't even play the game...
> 
> Some of you guys are just plain ridiculous...
> 
> Please choose another team to root for.



Why ?  Should we jump up and down and believe that we will win every game? I sure hope we win but the odds are against us.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Why ?  Should we jump up and down and believe that we will win every game? I sure hope we win but the odds are against us.



Hmmm.. Who was favored last year? How many upsets have happened this year?

One thing I've learned is anything can happen on any given Saturday!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.. Who was favored last year? How many upsets have happened this year?
> 
> One thing I've learned is anything can happen on any given Saturday!



I never said it "couldn't happen" .....I said I didn't think we could beat them but I hoped I was wrong. 

I'm still gonna watch the game and cuss CMR ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> I'm still gonna watch the game and cuss CMR ...



You won't be the only one cussing him!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You won't be the only one cussing him!!!



That doesn't sound like a very good fan.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 27, 2015)

I personally don't feel good about it. Like others said in a rivarly game, you never know so I'll hold on to that hope lol


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You won't be the only one cussing him!!!



Then you need to go back to Momon land!!!!!


----------



## creekbender (Oct 27, 2015)

With the line out in Vegas this morning they may know something we all don't . I think think the Dawgs win a close one . C'mon Saturday ! GO DAWGS !


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

riprap said:


> That doesn't sound like a very good fan.



Way better than some! 

It could be worse.. I could be crying about it in this forum..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Way better than some!
> 
> It could be worse.. I could be crying about it in this forum..



dog win big.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2015)

UGA has one of the youngest defenses in the country and vs Mizzou, they seemed to grow up a lot.  Now they have 2 weeks to study up and get better and get rested.  Chris Mayes was becoming a good defensive lineman that was a space eater, but he has been injured and should be back vs Florida.  UGA had 2 major injuries vs UT, with the best defensive player for UGA this year, Jordan Jenkins, was gimped up bad.  Many people didn't know that Michel was also hurt with a groin/hip flexor injury and Reggie Davis, who had just proved he was the best deep threat UGA had was injured and slowed on the 1st play vs UT.  Then you have Isaiah McKenzie, who is arguably the best punt return man in the SEC, or at least in the top 3 with Kirk from TAMU.

All of these guys will be back vs Florida and with young guys like Abram, McGraw, and Trent Thompson on defense starting to really get it and Godwin's route running improving dramatically since Bama, UGA has a chance to win.  If they get behind, I agree being young will hurt them and it may get ugly, but I don't think it happens because UGA's defense will keep them in it.

Here's a bold prediction-we all know how loyal Richt is to players who hustle their heart out.  Well Kenneth Towns may have single-handedly saved the game with that tackle vs Mizzou and I look for Richt to draw up a trick play with a WR pass to him sometime during the game.   I can see it in my head and it will be well set up because of all those WR screens UGA ran vs Mizzou.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 27, 2015)

Nope.  Not a chance.  It will be ugly and not even close.

Our QB situation is horrible and CMR never, ever has a team prepared after a bye week.

I predict this will be as ugly as the Alabama beat down and I see UGA losing at least one more game, maybe two after this one.

Then maybe CMR will resign or get the boot.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> UGA has one of the youngest defenses in the country and vs Mizzou, they seemed to grow up a lot.  Now they have 2 weeks to study up and get better and get rested.  Chris Mayes was becoming a good defensive lineman that was a space eater, but he has been injured and should be back vs Florida.  UGA had 2 major injuries vs UT, with the best defensive player for UGA this year, Jordan Jenkins, was gimped up bad.  Many people didn't know that Michel was also hurt with a groin/hip flexor injury and Reggie Davis, who had just proved he was the best deep threat UGA had was injured and slowed on the 1st play vs UT.  Then you have Isaiah McKenzie, who is arguably the best punt return man in the SEC, or at least in the top 3 with Kirk from TAMU.
> 
> All of these guys will be back vs Florida and with young guys like Abram, McGraw, and Trent Thompson on defense starting to really get it and Godwin's route running improving dramatically since Bama, UGA has a chance to win.  If they get behind, I agree being young will hurt them and it may get ugly, but I don't think it happens because UGA's defense will keep them in it.
> 
> Here's a bold prediction-we all know how loyal Richt is to players who hustle their heart out.  Well Kenneth Towns may have single-handedly saved the game with that tackle vs Mizzou and I look for Richt to draw up a trick play with a WR pass to him sometime during the game.   I can see it in my head and it will be well set up because of all those WR screens UGA ran vs Mizzou.



Uga's defense looked good because Mizzou has one of the worst offenses in the country.




Uga has a chance against UF. They are coming off a pitiful offensive performance against Mizzou and should be looking for blood.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 27, 2015)

If the UGA offense can get the TEs involved, we have a chance of scoring and winning.  

If we can get first downs and keep the time of possession even or a bit in our favor...our defense has a chance of holding Florida to minimal points.

But...if the TOP goes lop-sided like the Bama game or the Tenn game....we'll get slaughtered in the 4th.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> They play the games for a reason. Who would have ever thought Tech could have beaten FSU?



quack


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm going hunting. Not going to even check the scores of any games until I am back at camp with an adult beverage in my hand. I 100% expect my reaction to the UGA/UF score will be "Yep, figured as much. Where's everybody hunting tomorrow am?"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> Nope.  Not a chance.  It will be ugly and not even close.
> 
> Our QB situation is horrible and CMR never, ever has a team prepared after a bye week.
> 
> ...



We would have to lose every single game before that would even be possible.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> UGA has one of the youngest defenses in the country and vs Mizzou, they seemed to grow up a lot.





The outstanding Mizzou offense that scored 3 against Vandy?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I'm going hunting. Not going to even check the scores of any games until I am back at camp with an adult beverage in my hand. I 100% expect my reaction to the UGA/UF score will be "Yep, figured as much. Where's everybody hunting tomorrow am?"





I'll be fishing the Flats and I'm bringing a small radio. It may end up falling into the ocean if it gets real bad..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll be fishing the Flats and *I'm bringing a small radio*.



You'll ruin your fishing trip you fool!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You'll ruin your fishing trip you fool!



Not if it falls into the water early!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not if it falls into the water early!



Why ruin a perfectly good radio?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Why ruin a perfectly good radio?





Cheaper than throwing my phone..


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 27, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> If the UGA offense can get the TEs, FB and RBs involved, we have a chance of scoring and winning.



This^^^


----------



## bigdaddyga (Oct 27, 2015)

Lambert will show up and have a career game with 400+ in the air with at least 3 TD's. Mitchell and Michele both have 100+ yards with 2 TD's each. possibly 1 special team's TD. 1 blocked kick. 5 sacks. 2 forced fumbles and recovery. FL will be on their heels all game and trying to play catch-up the whole time. Offense will score often and quick. Defense will be relentless. Dawgs hang at least 50 on the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> Lambert will show up and have a career game with 400+ in the air with at least 3 TD's. Mitchell and Michele both have 100+ yards with 2 TD's each. possibly 1 special team's TD. 1 blocked kick. 5 sacks. 2 forced fumbles and recovery. FL will be on their heels all game and trying to play catch-up the whole time. Offense will score often and quick. Defense will be relentless. Dawgs hang at least 50 on the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.



Pretty much how I see it too!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 27, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> Lambert will show up and have a career game with 400+ in the air with at least 3 TD's. Mitchell and Michele both have 100+ yards with 2 TD's each. possibly 1 special team's TD. 1 blocked kick. 5 sacks. 2 forced fumbles and recovery. FL will be on their heels all game and trying to play catch-up the whole time. Offense will score often and quick. Defense will be relentless. Dawgs hang at least 50 on the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.



You must be smoking the good stuff, but I sure hope you're right. Carry on. A true dawg fan is always full of hope.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 27, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> Lambert will show up and have a career game with 400+ in the air with at least 3 TD's. Mitchell and Michele both have 100+ yards with 2 TD's each. possibly 1 special team's TD. 1 blocked kick. 5 sacks. 2 forced fumbles and recovery. FL will be on their heels all game and trying to play catch-up the whole time. Offense will score often and quick. Defense will be relentless. Dawgs hang at least 50 on the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.



holly smokes put it down and back away


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 27, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> Lambert will show up and have a career game with 400+ in the air with at least 3 TD's. Mitchell and Michele both have 100+ yards with 2 TD's each. possibly 1 special team's TD. 1 blocked kick. 5 sacks. 2 forced fumbles and recovery. FL will be on their heels all game and trying to play catch-up the whole time. Offense will score often and quick. Defense will be relentless. Dawgs hang at least 50 on the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.



And about the time the reporter goes to interview the coach after the game...my 5:30 alarm clock will go off, and I'll get up to go huntin


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> They play the games for a reason. Who would have ever thought Tech could have beaten FSU?




I actually thought Tech had a decent shot to beat the Noles. 

Heck, Syracuse will keep it close this week. 







Dawgs win in J'ville


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> You must be smoking the good stuff, but I sure hope you're right. Carry on. A true dawg fan is always full of hope.





nickel back said:


> holly smokes put it down and back away



Hopium is good stuff. Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 27, 2015)

Okay...here's the one time a year I cheer for UF...GOOOO GATORS!  I hope they stomp a mud hole in uga.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2015)

Dwags coming out party. Party starts before the game with the players acting thuggish but they back it up this week. CMR has such a strong coaching performance that the Miami Dolphins come calling. Because he is such a good and faithful servant to UGA he declines and signs an extension to his current contract with UGA which may be a life contract that keeps him there for as long as HE wants to be there. Next year, he falls back into his old habits and the fire CMR process starts over again.

Dwags win a close one 21-17


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> The outstanding Mizzou offense that scored 3 against Vandy?



Did you watch the game?  1st play, UGA's offense gave Mizzou the ball at the 1 yard line and UGA held.  So the offense gave Mizzou 3 points and in the next 50 plus minutes, they gave up exactly 3 more points and none in the 2nd half.  Mizzou never even threatened the end-zone in the 2nd half.   UF actually gave up over 100 more yards than UGA did to Mizzou.  Missouri rushed for over 100 yards on UF, they rushed for 21 against UGA.  Don't forget that it was Drew Lock's 1st or 2nd start as a true freshman vs UF and he had game experience when he played UGA.   

I'm not saying UGA will beat UF, but they do have a chance and the defense gives them that chance.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We would have to lose every single game before that would even be possible.



He's not going anywhere until his contract is up.

 The majority of uga fan expect to lose this week. That speaks volumes. The ones that don't are the ones down in Jacksonville with a toy gator in their bulldogs mouth or the ones who are going to be drinking from Thursday to the opening kickoff.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 27, 2015)

I wanted to stay out of this thread but dually bro..your stretching so far to make ugas d relevant its too funny not to comment..just to add some


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 27, 2015)

And I think uga shows up and app 730 we will see the first uga in playoff thread!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wanted to stay out of this thread but dually bro..your stretching so far to make ugas d relevant its too funny not to comment..just to add some



Comment when UT is back... Now that's funny! Woooooooooo....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> And I think uga shows up and app 730 we will see the first uga in playoff thread!



Why wouldn't there be a Vol playoff thread? Oh yeah.. Vols still irrelevant!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wanted to stay out of this thread



No you didn't. 

Daily volsux for 6.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wanted to stay out of this thread but dually bro..your stretching so far to make ugas d relevant its too funny not to comment..just to add some



I had to laugh as well when I read the post. His post may have carried more weight if he said that the D could keep them in the game seeing that they held Bama and UT to 38.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Dwags win a close one 21-17



Slayer convinced you to smoke some of his Hopium, didn't he? Be honest. You're among friends.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Did you watch the game?  1st play, UGA's offense gave Mizzou the ball at the 1 yard line and UGA held.  So the offense gave Mizzou 3 points and in the next 50 plus minutes, they gave up exactly 3 more points and none in the 2nd half.  Mizzou never even threatened the end-zone in the 2nd half.   UF actually gave up over 100 more yards than UGA did to Mizzou.  Missouri rushed for over 100 yards on UF, they rushed for 21 against UGA.  Don't forget that it was Drew Lock's 1st or 2nd start as a true freshman vs UF and he had game experience when he played UGA.
> 
> I'm not saying UGA will beat UF, but they do have a chance and the defense gives them that chance.



So what happened to Mizzou's offense against Vandy?  Take away the 3 you spotted them and you still held them to the same point total as Vandy.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Slayer convinced you to smoke some of his Hopium, didn't he? Be honest. You're among friends.



He's been riding along with this greatest calls of Larry Munson tape in today.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Slayer convinced you to smoke some of his Hopium, didn't he? Be honest. You're among friends.



If my prediction gives at least one Dwag fan a glimmer of hope this week it has done its job. From reading some of the comments here, that glimmer of hope may be all one has.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 27, 2015)

Slayer we look alot closer to being "back" than uga does. I mean lets compare the bama games our teams played. Obvious 10rc is the better team compared to uga..then theres the heads up game..again seems we are on the better side of "back". 

Duallys comments get better each week. Im really looking forward to his comments during and after florida.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> No you didn't.
> 
> Daily volsux for 6.



thanks elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Slayer we look alot closer to being "back" than uga does. I mean lets compare the bama games our teams played. Obvious 10rc is the better team compared to uga..then theres the heads up game..again seems we are on the better side of "back".
> 
> Duallys comments get better each week. Im really looking forward to his comments during and after florida.



Yeah, let's look real close. The Vols are under .500 and have no chance at the Dome. Last time I looked UGA still controls it's destiny.. Wooooooo!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

fairhope said:


> If my prediction gives at least one Dwag fan a glimmer of hope this week it has done its job. From reading some of the comments here, that glimmer of hope may be all one has.



If we do beat Florida the haterade from the pessimist's will slow down. 

Lord knows I'm sick of these stupid cry baby threads..


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If we do beat Florida the haterade from the pessimist's will slow down.
> 
> Lord knows I'm sick of these stupid cry baby threads..



I heard Will Muschamp (the greatest defensive mind in football) is still disgruntled with UF and is willing to offer Pruitt some tips on how to handle the Florida Offense. The BOOM defense will get the Dwags to the dome only to once again be defeated.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, let's look real close. The Vols are under .500 and have no chance at the Dome. Last time I looked UGA still controls it's destiny.. Wooooooo!



Record aside im just going by the product on the field. I seriously doubt uga would beat oklahoma or arky. Seriously any team that has any kind of offense you guys cant stop them. Any team that has any kind of defense your offense stinks. Uga has played 2 good teams this year and has lost..facts are facts. Record means nothing.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

fairhope said:


> If my prediction gives at least one Dwag fan a glimmer of hope this week it has done its job. From reading some of the comments here, that glimmer of hope may be all one has.



Abandon hope all ye who enter here and go deer hunting instead.



Matthew6 said:


> thanks elfiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Just representin' for my homeboy thugs.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 27, 2015)

Im goin to bust up some far wood for the new wood stove this sat so I wont see any games. Hope to get home for the 10rc game that night though.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

yall should not go hunting and fishing. a real dog fan would stay home and watch the game.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I had to laugh as well when I read the post. His post may have carried more weight if he said that the D could keep them in the game seeing that they held Bama and UT to 38.



Bama scored 24 on UGA's defense.  They stunk that game.  UGA's offense and special teams put the defense in bad shape vs UT because of turnovers and their inability to get a 1st down.  

I have to hope the Dawgs will get better and give me a bright spot, I've had a rough year.  My sister passed away on Easter Sunday, I nearly lost my dad a couple of months after that.  I've had a rough month with surgery that put me in excruciating pain for a week, then after I was getting over that a kidney stone hit me and put me I in the ER with the worst pain I've ever felt and I've had dozens of them.  On top of that, we are dealing with a mountain of debt from my sister's stuff and a sense of drowning and hopelessness because her kids probably won't have anything from their house because of all the debt.  

So you guys that want to mock me for trying to hold onto some hope, go ahead if it makes you feel better or superior, but I'll keep hoping, for this year, next year, the year after that.   I'm trying to see the best and if that means looking into what could be, or what may be, that's what I'll do.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im goin to bust up some far wood for the new wood stove this sat so I wont see any games. Hope to get home for the 10rc game that night though.



The Wildcats gonna give yall a nail biter.  UK's back!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey dually we are in the same town if you need help with anything ever just pm me dont hesitate.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Bama scored 24 on UGA's defense.  They stunk that game.  UGA's offense and special teams put the defense in bad shape vs UT because of turnovers and their inability to get a 1st down.
> 
> I have to hope the Dawgs will get better and give me a bright spot, I've had a rough year.  My sister passed away on Easter Sunday, I nearly lost my dad a couple of months after that.  I've had a rough month with surgery that put me in excruciating pain for a week, then after I was getting over that a kidney stone hit me and put me I in the ER with the worst pain I've ever felt and I've had dozens of them.  On top of that, we are dealing with a mountain of debt from my sister's stuff and a sense of drowning and hopelessness because her kids probably won't have anything from their house because of all the debt.
> 
> So you guys that want to mock me for trying to hold onto some hope, go ahead if it makes you feel better or superior, but I'll keep hoping, for this year, next year, the year after that.   I'm trying to see the best and if that means looking into what could be, or what may be, that's what I'll do.



Dang, dude.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey dually we are in the same town if you need help with anything ever just pm me dont hesitate.



Great.  One more thing to add to his list of misery.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I wanted to stay out of this thread but dually bro..your stretching so far to make ugas d relevant its too funny not to comment..just to add some



When other Dawg fans were piling on you, you'll notice I never did, so I'm here trying to understand why you felt the need to pile on me.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 27, 2015)

Horns said:


> Boom's defense is working for the barn ain't it?



The great additions at DC and QB garnered them a top 6 preseason ranking.  I guess it did work until kickoff.


----------



## riprap (Oct 27, 2015)

If I was a player I'd say yes. Since I am a fan I say no.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 27, 2015)

Dually my bad. Ill publicly apologize. Didnt know your situation and even though I was just smack talking dont want you to take it personal. Again if you need anything I live in chatsworth more than happy to help.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> yall should not go hunting and fishing. A real dog fan would stay home and watch the game.



Rong!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> .
> 
> I have to hope the Dawgs will get better and give me a bright spot, I've had a rough year.  My sister passed away on Easter Sunday, I nearly lost my dad a couple of months after that.  I've had a rough month with surgery that put me in excruciating pain for a week, then after I was getting over that a kidney stone hit me and put me I in the ER with the worst pain I've ever felt and I've had dozens of them.  On top of that, we are dealing with a mountain of debt from my sister's stuff and a sense of drowning and hopelessness because her kids probably won't have anything from their house because of all the debt.
> 
> So you guys that want to mock me for trying to hold onto some hope, go ahead if it makes you feel better or superior, but I'll keep hoping, for this year, next year, the year after that.   I'm trying to see the best and if that means looking into what could be, or what may be, that's what I'll do.





toyota4x4h said:


> Dually my bad. Ill publicly apologize. Didnt know your situation and even though I was just smack talking dont want you to take it personal. Again if you need anything I live in chatsworth more than happy to help.



Ditto, I don't live in Chatsworth but am sorry you are going through so much right now. We all get on here and smack talk and just assume that everyone else is here to do the same not realizing that sometimes this could be the way some people take time away from things that are going on in their life other than sports. I pray that things start going well for you and your family and that the family is blessed with miracles of health and prosperity beyond anything that could be imagined.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Record aside im just going by the product on the field. I seriously doubt uga would beat oklahoma or arky. Seriously any team that has any kind of offense you guys cant stop them. Any team that has any kind of defense your offense stinks. Uga has played 2 good teams this year and has lost..facts are facts. Record means nothing.



Only a UT fan would say something that stupid! Records don't matter? Hmmm... 

For the last 10 years I see what you are saying. Records only matter to teams that become Bowl eligible! Not teams with losing records like the Vols have!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Bama scored 24 on UGA's defense.  They stunk that game.  UGA's offense and special teams put the defense in bad shape vs UT because of turnovers and their inability to get a 1st down.
> 
> I have to hope the Dawgs will get better and give me a bright spot, I've had a rough year.  My sister passed away on Easter Sunday, I nearly lost my dad a couple of months after that.  I've had a rough month with surgery that put me in excruciating pain for a week, then after I was getting over that a kidney stone hit me and put me I in the ER with the worst pain I've ever felt and I've had dozens of them.  On top of that, we are dealing with a mountain of debt from my sister's stuff and a sense of drowning and hopelessness because her kids probably won't have anything from their house because of all the debt.
> 
> So you guys that want to mock me for trying to hold onto some hope, go ahead if it makes you feel better or superior, but I'll keep hoping, for this year, next year, the year after that.   I'm trying to see the best and if that means looking into what could be, or what may be, that's what I'll do.



Hang in there buddy! You also have a family here so let us know if we can help!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Ditto, I don't live in Chatsworth but am sorry you are going through so much right now. We all get on here and smack talk and just assume that everyone else is here to do the same not realizing that sometimes this could be the way some people take time away from things that are going on in their life other than sports. I pray that things start going well for you and your family and that the family is blessed with miracles of health and prosperity beyond anything that could be imagined.


sorry for your loss and i hope your health improves. I will include you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 27, 2015)

HighCotton said:


> Nope.  Not a chance.  It will be ugly and not even close.
> 
> Our QB situation is horrible and CMR never, ever has a team prepared after a bye week.
> 
> ...



Why wouldyou want him to resign or get the boot? He's such a good man...


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 27, 2015)

Ye of such little faith. Come on, it is right there for the taking. Think and speak positive. Dawgs win this one. Mark it down. Not only will this be the largest cocktail party, it will be the longest for all you dawg party animals. Wish I was still living on St Simons partying with you boys after the game at Brogens if it is still there.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Oct 28, 2015)

As both a Gator and a Georgia Southern Eagle, anything can happen. I remember sitting there with my wife and kids in the Alum section at Florida Field and smiling as the Eagles whipped Florida. Any other team I'd have been CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off but not that day. All that said, I don't think UGA can stop Florida's offense and they can't handle the defense.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 28, 2015)

Anytime Florida is good and UGA is not, we dread the UGA and FSU games, because they are rivalry games.  Anything can happen.

Anytime ya'll are good you dread the UF and Spurrier game because they are rivalry games.  Anything can happen.

So can an under-performing UGA offense without their best running back beat this legit good Florida Defense?

Can a Second string Florida QB with mutliple freshman on the Offensive line and barely any WRs to speak of score on this UGA defense?

If Florida was undefeated and UGA was winless I would be worried.  If the roles were reversed, ya'll would be worried.  

Don't be a front runner and head to the woods and write off your boys.  Sit in your 28 year old Lazy'boys and give the game a chance, and if one of us is getting blown out by halftime we can both be in the woods by magic hour.

One of us will show up Sunday or Monday and have to take our whoopin on the boards.  I like our chances of winning, but it's still a rivalry game.  Anything can happen and both teams have their warts.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 28, 2015)

its almost like all games are rivalry games now...how many does UGA have now 10rc, Auburn, Fla., USCe, GT...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 28, 2015)

I remember several years ago when UF was heavily favored, we were at the hunting club.  I almost stayed in and watched the game, but I went hunting instead because.  I didn't kill anything and as I came back into camp my uncle had killed a deer.  That allowed him to check the game and when I came in, they said the Dawgs were winning, like 37-14 or something like that.   I think it was during the Donnan years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

nickel back said:


> its almost like all games are rivalry games now...how many does UGA have now 10rc, Auburn, Fla., USCe, GT...



How many are named the cocktail party and played on neutral fields?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

nickel back said:


> its almost like all games are rivalry games now...how many does UGA have now 10rc, Auburn, Fla., USCe, GT...



Because everyone hates UGA's fanbase....

Arrogance of Bama, with the trophy case of Vanderbilt.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> How many are named the cocktail party and played on neutral fields?



Does it really matter where  they are played are what they are called


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2015)

Amoo said:


> So can an under-performing UGA offense without their best running back beat this legit good Florida Defense?



That is the key to the game and the answer is no.

Normally I would agree with everything you said but normally we would have a serviceable QB. UGA has always had serviceable QB's but not this year. Recruiting Lambert was a big mistake. Continuing to start him is a monumental mistake. He has proven himself a less than lackluster talent. Not only that, he doesn't play to win, he doesn't play to not lose. He plays to not get hurt.

Gators win and I'm going hunting without a care in the world. Am I a fair weather fan? Maybe. I expect a competitive team every year and if Richt isn't going to field one I have many other productive interests to occupy my time. Loyalty isn't given. It's earned. It has not been earned.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That is the key to the game and the answer is no.
> 
> Normally I would agree with everything you said but normally we would have a serviceable QB. UGA has always had serviceable QB's but not this year. Recruiting Lambert was a big mistake. Continuing to start him is a monumental mistake. He has proven himself a less than lackluster talent. Not only that, he doesn't play to win, he doesn't play to not lose. He plays to not get hurt.
> 
> Gators win and I'm going hunting without a care in the world. Am I a fair weather fan? Maybe. I expect a competitive team every year and if Richt isn't going to field one I have many other productive interests to occupy my time. Loyalty isn't given. It's earned. It has not been earned.



so in other words....... your going hunting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Because everyone hates UGA's fanbase....
> 
> Arrogance of Bama, with the trophy case of Vanderbilt.





It all comes down to recruiting! GA is one of the largest recruiting bases in the country. So all of the bordering states make it a point to come after us. Plain and simple as that!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so in other words....... your going hunting.



He was going hunting regardless! He'll be checking the box score on his phone..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It all comes down to recruiting! GA is one of the largest recruiting bases in the country. So all of the bordering states make it a point to come after us. Plain and simple as that!



Ask the average UGA fan if they think the Dawgs have an elite program.  Most will tell you yes.

Truth is, you don't.  You should, but you don't.  Part of it is coaching, part of it is just a run of bad luck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Ask the average UGA fan if they think the Dawgs have an elite program.  Most will tell you yes.
> 
> Truth is, you don't.  You should, but you don't.  Part of it is coaching, part of it is just a run of bad luck.



So that is where the hate comes from? 

Like I said before.. It's recruiting and you know it! You just want to stir the pot.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So that is where the hate comes from?
> 
> Like I said before.. It's recruiting and you know it! You just want to stir the pot.



Yep.  No one outside of your own fanbase hates Mark Richt.  No one hates your players.  No one hates Uga.  No one hates Sanford Stadium.  No one hates the Dawg Walk.  No one hates the Redcoat Marching Band.  EVERYONE hates your fans.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Ask the average UGA fan if they think the Dawgs have an elite program.  Most will tell you yes.
> 
> Truth is, you don't.  You should, but you don't.  Part of it is coaching, part of it is just a run of bad luck.



So, let's break it down since you wanted to go there.

What makes us "NOT" an elite program? Cause we haven't won a National Championship in a while? What makes us elite is consistency. Georgia reached the postseason in every year during the BCS era, notching 11 wins in the process – the most in all of college football.

I can post up over a dozen different articles from different sources that says the opposite of what you think. And these folks actually make a living following college football unlike a Power Ranger.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He was going hunting regardless! He'll be checking the box score on his phone..



might run into him. im hunting a new swamp property near suwanee this week since bama is off.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> might run into him. im hunting a new swamp property near suwanee this week since bama is off.



I live in Suwanee.. I might have to put a tail on him and see where he's hunting!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That is the key to the game and the answer is no.
> 
> Normally I would agree with everything you said but normally we would have a serviceable QB. UGA has always had serviceable QB's but not this year. Recruiting Lambert was a big mistake. Continuing to start him is a monumental mistake. He has proven himself a less than lackluster talent. Not only that, he doesn't play to win, he doesn't play to not lose. He plays to not get hurt.
> 
> Gators win and I'm going hunting without a care in the world. Am I a fair weather fan? Maybe. I expect a competitive team every year and if Richt isn't going to field one I have many other productive interests to occupy my time. Loyalty isn't given. It's earned. It has not been earned.



We still don't have a "like" button????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yep.  No one outside of your own fanbase hates Mark Richt.  No one hates your players.  No one hates Uga.  No one hates Sanford Stadium.  No one hates the Dawg Walk.  No one hates the Redcoat Marching Band.  EVERYONE hates your fans.



Funny how there is no talking about FSU football from you after the loss to Tech.. Just trolling...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I live in Suwanee.. I might have to put a tail on him and see where he's hunting!



this one i am going to hunt is loaded with big bucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> this one i am going to hunt is loaded with big bucks



Elfiii doesn't like them Big Bucks so you should be safe!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, let's break it down since you wanted to go there.
> 
> What makes us "NOT" an elite program? Cause we haven't won a National Championship in a while?



A while is a bit of an understatement.  When is the last time even won your conference?  Granted, I do believe y'all fielded a Championship level team in 2011.




> What makes us elite is consistency.



So you're basically the Wisconsin of the south.



> Georgia reached the postseason in every year during the BCS era, notching 11 wins in the process – the most in all of college football.



Everyone makes the postseason.  FSU has made the postseason every year since 1980 (I'm pretty sure you know exactly how long ago that was), but with no NC's and VERY few conference titles, I wouldn't even call that elite.



> I can post up over a dozen different articles from different sources that says the opposite of what you think. And these folks actually make a living following college football unlike a Power Ranger.



So do these guys....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how there is no talking about FSU football from you after the loss to Tech.. Just trolling...



I've commented in the FSU threads.  Not alot to talk about.  We lost, but the coach doesn't need to be fired or anything.  I expected 2 or 3 losses this season.  We're right on track.  How about y'all?

A three or maybe four loss season is our floor.  It's your average.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> So do these guys....



And every one of those folks have forgotten MORE about college than you'll ever know. Heck, how many of those folks have bowl rings and National Championship rings.. Where's yours?

Remind me again.. What do you do for a living to make you such the expert in college football? Did you stay at a Holiday Inn Express once?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I've commented in the FSU threads.  Not alot to talk about.  We lost, but the coach doesn't need to be fired or anything.  I expected 2 or 3 losses this season.  We're right on track.  How about y'all?
> 
> A three or maybe four loss season is our floor.  It's your average.



yawn


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 28, 2015)

Not to be a Debbie downer but part of me thinks the only question about Saturday is how bad do we get beat?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yawn



He says right on track but yet, isn't the starter of FSU a transfer since they had nobody to plug in? So wouldn't that put FSU in the same boat as UGA?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so in other words....... your going hunting.



Without a doubt.



Browning Slayer said:


> He was going hunting regardless! He'll be checking the box score on his phone..



And ruin a perfectly good hunt at the start of the rut? Uh uh, ain't happenin'. I'll check the post game show and hear Kevin Butler tell me all about it in 5 minutes or less.



Matthew6 said:


> might run into him. im hunting a new swamp property near suwanee this week since bama is off.



Wherabouts?



Browning Slayer said:


> I live in Suwanee.. I might have to put a tail on him and see where he's hunting!



Catch me if you can.



Matthew6 said:


> this one i am going to hunt is loaded with big bucks



Mine is too.



Browning Slayer said:


> Elfiii doesn't like them Big Bucks so you should be safe!



*RONG!*


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He says right on track but yet, isn't the starter of FSU a transfer since they had nobody to plug in? So wouldn't that put FSU in the same boat as UGA?



We are right on track.  On track for a 2 or 3 loss season.

Actually, we are more in the same boat as Bama.  In a rebuilding year, with a transfer QB who didn't come from UVA.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And every one of those folks have forgotten MORE about college than you'll ever know. Heck, how many of those folks have bowl rings and National Championship rings.. Where's yours?
> 
> Remind me again.. What do you do for a living to make you such the expert in college football? Did you stay at a Holiday Inn Express once?



I'm glad you said this.  Now I know that if a reporter, former player or coach says it, it can't be refuted.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> So do these guys....



How'd you get a photo of my buddy Matthew6?


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm going out on a limb and say UGA by 6 or less.
Lambert isn't nearly as bad as y'all are giving him credit for.  Look up his qb rating after the USCe game.  Have you seen a short (5 yard) pass to Mitchell since that game? No, just screens to the outside.  I think the play calling has been Schotty.  Don't forget that Davis completely DROPPED the ball on the goal line to tie the game at 10RC.  That's not on Lambert or Schotty.  I would certainly feel much better with Chubb, but I'd still say it is a 6 point game b/c it's a rivalry.  The problem with UGA is we have too many rivalries!  I'm not sure exactly why, but I guess it's because we have more border states than any other SEC team.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 29, 2015)

If Florida hadn't lost their QB I'd say no way. But the back up is very one sided and ineffective throwing the ball. Granted he was the one that played last year. But the Gatas were a pretty good team with the other guy.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 29, 2015)

Augusta..I saw him during the mizzou game throw to the fb or rb or te forget who just went about 8 yards down field right in the middle on a short curl route and he hit him in the ankles.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2015)

AugustaDawg said:


> I'm going out on a limb and say UGA by 6 or less.
> Lambert isn't nearly as bad as y'all are giving him credit for.  Look up his qb rating after the USCe game.  Have you seen a short (5 yard) pass to Mitchell since that game? No, just screens to the outside.  I think the play calling has been Schotty.  Don't forget that Davis completely DROPPED the ball on the goal line to tie the game at 10RC.  That's not on Lambert or Schotty.  I would certainly feel much better with Chubb, but I'd still say it is a 6 point game b/c it's a rivalry.  The problem with UGA is we have too many rivalries!  I'm not sure exactly why, but I guess it's because we have more border states than any other SEC team.



yes we do....


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> yes we do....



Rival fans will say we're nuts but everyone gets up to play us.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 29, 2015)

Sure enough do.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 29, 2015)

AugustaDawg said:


> I'm going out on a limb and say UGA by 6 or less.
> Lambert isn't nearly as bad as y'all are giving him credit for.  Look up his qb rating after the USCe game.  Have you seen a short (5 yard) pass to Mitchell since that game? No, just screens to the outside.  I think the play calling has been Schotty.  Don't forget that Davis completely DROPPED the ball on the goal line to tie the game at 10RC.  That's not on Lambert or Schotty.  I would certainly feel much better with Chubb, but I'd still say it is a 6 point game b/c it's a rivalry.  The problem with UGA is we have too many rivalries!  I'm not sure exactly why, but I guess it's because we have more border states than any other SEC team




Really? More SEC Border States than any other SEC team? UGA has 4, Alabama & Auburn have 4 with an in State rivalry, Miss State and Ole Miss 4 with In state rivalry, UTenn has 6 bordering SEC states. I am not sure that UGA has more rivalry games than other SEC schools I just think that the preseason hype that surrounds UGA that this is their year, year in and year out may get other teams coming in with a little more to prove.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2015)

godog16


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 29, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Really? More SEC Border States than any other SEC team? UGA has 4, Alabama & Auburn have 4 with an in State rivalry, Miss State and Ole Miss 4 with In state rivalry, UTenn has 6 bordering SEC states. I am not sure that UGA has more rivalry games than other SEC schools I just think that the preseason hype that surrounds UGA that this is their year, year in and year out may get other teams coming in with a little more to prove.



Like I said, everyone hates their fans.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That is the key to the game and the answer is no.
> 
> Normally I would agree with everything you said but normally we would have a serviceable QB. UGA has always had serviceable QB's but not this year. Recruiting Lambert was a big mistake. Continuing to start him is a monumental mistake. He has proven himself a less than lackluster talent. Not only that, he doesn't play to win, he doesn't play to not lose. He plays to not get hurt.
> 
> Gators win and I'm going hunting without a care in the world. Am I a fair weather fan? Maybe. I expect a competitive team every year and if Richt isn't going to field one I have many other productive interests to occupy my time. Loyalty isn't given. It's earned. It has not been earned.



^^^^ This.  Best post on this whole subject.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Like I said, everyone hates their fans.



Big paint brush you have there.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Big paint brush you have there.....



go kill another massive buck nickel back. these pretend fsu fans aint worth the trouble.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 29, 2015)

I did my best today to help the dawgs! I took Florida to cover the 3 point spread on my parlay card...


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 29, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> I did my best today to help the dawgs! I took Florida to cover the 3 point spread on my parlay card...



If someone wanted to loan me some money to bet, I could pretty much guarantee a Dawg win if I bet of UF.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> go kill another massive buck nickel back. these pretend fsu fans aint worth the trouble.


  if I could get work out of the way I would be in a tree for the next 5 to 6 days.

as far as FSU fans not all is bad but there is one on here that ........., I will stop right there so efliii will not haft to banned me


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 30, 2015)

now with Danny Bautista starting for the dogs. The gatas are toast.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 30, 2015)

nickel back said:


> Big paint brush you have there.....



UGA fans, on an individual basis, like interacting with y'all on here, you will find some good folks.

Most opposing fans only see the collective.  They don't see Nickel Back, Browning Slayer, and elfiii.  They see the collective.  They just see the white paint guy from a few years back.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 30, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Really? More SEC Border States than any other SEC team? UGA has 4, Alabama & Auburn have 4 with an in State rivalry, Miss State and Ole Miss 4 with In state rivalry, UTenn has 6 bordering SEC states. I am not sure that UGA has more rivalry games than other SEC schools I just think that the preseason hype that surrounds UGA that this is their year, year in and year out may get other teams coming in with a little more to prove.


I'm a UGA homer, so I admit I'm a little biased, but I didn't realize Bama & the Barn saw the Miss. teams as rivals.  Florida either, for that matter.  As a Bama fan, you may not realize we have an in state rivalry game too.  And Spurrier has had a particular hate for UGA since the mid 70s.  Heck, I even see Clemson as a rivalry when we play them!  I guess it's just childhood memories causing that one.  On your last point, I agree!We are constantly hyped in the preseason.  So much so, that we begin to believe it.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Augusta..I saw him during the mizzou game throw to the fb or rb or te forget who just went about 8 yards down field right in the middle on a short curl route and he hit him in the ankles.


Saw that one too!
I didn't say he was perfect, just way better than y'all have been giving him credit for.  We need to get back to the quick slants instead of waiting for 3rd and 11 to pass.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

AugustaDawg said:


> I'm a UGA homer, so I admit I'm a little biased, but I didn't realize Bama & the Barn saw the Miss. teams as rivals.  Florida either, for that matter.  As a Bama fan, you may not realize we have an in state rivalry game too.  And Spurrier has had a particular hate for UGA since the mid 70s.  Heck, I even see Clemson as a rivalry when we play them!  I guess it's just childhood memories causing that one.  On your last point, I agree!We are constantly hyped in the preseason.  So much so, that we begin to believe it.



Alabama vs Miss State, is definitely a rivalry.  Granted a very one sided one, but none the less, the campuses are less than an hour apart.

Auburn vs. Miss State has been a rivalry for a while as it has always been both school's SEC opener.  Then the 3-2 game happened, then the Cam Newton thing happened.  We've had them on the ropes multiple times under Mullen and have finally closed the deal the last few years.

So they're definitely rivalries, we just suck much more then we're good.  We've gotten to Auburn a few times under Mullen, we have gotten to LSU once and have yet to get to Alabama.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 31, 2015)

What's all the chitter chatter about ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> What's all the chitter chatter about ?



Dawgs gonna win it all - Browning Slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bama and Miss State is not a rivalry game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama and Miss State is not a rivalry game.



How about Bama and Ole Miss?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> How about Bama and Ole Miss?



no. bama rival game is the barn, and the team from knoxville before they descended into suckdom. Morning thug, go Syracuse.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> no. bama rival game is the barn, and the team from knoxville before they descended into suckdom. Morning thug, go Syracuse.




You sure post a lot during the bye week.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama and Miss State is not a rivalry game.



So a game called "The Battle for Highway 82" between 2 schools an hour apart isn't a rivalry...o   k....

And for as one sided as the "rivalry" has been, you mind telling me which school has the most wins at Bryant Denny against your Tide?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

amoo. it is not a rivalry game for bama. call it what you want; we just call it an annual W, but it is not a rivalry game.


----------



## Amoo (Oct 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> amoo. it is not a rivalry game for bama. call it what you want; we just call it an annual W, but it is not a rivalry game.



You're right, my bad, I forgot we deal in opinion and gut feeling around here, no place for facts or stats.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

Amoo said:


> You're right, my bad, I forgot we deal in opinion and gut feeling around here, no place for facts or stats.



amoo. its not a rivalry game to bama.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> amoo. its not a rivalry game to bama.



State beats Bama this year.

I have a gut feeling.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> State beats Bama this year.
> 
> I have a gut feeling.



thanks ODR


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2015)

You're welcome KowTown.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 31, 2015)

nickel back said:


> stupid THUG^^^....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And there you go


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 31, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> I don't....I have about lost all faith in Richt to prepare a team. Our Qb situation is pitiful and now that Chubb is gone or rb situation has went down hill. I like Sony but he can't pound the ball in there time after time. I suspect Florida will stack the line and make us pass ...That in itself Is scary with Lambert. I sure hope I'm wrong about the whole situation and we come home with a win but being a realist , I just don't see it happening.



Yep ...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2015)

Well there you have it


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2015)

I was and am a homer.  Every game I think we have a chance.  Sad to say, but I see Kentucky as being a potential to give us a hard time this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I was and am a homer.  Every game I think we have a chance.  Sad to say, but I see Kentucky as being a potential to give us a hard time this year.



Vandy and they have a well coached D. But,,,,, UK has quite a few more weapons on O that Vandy. So yes they could beat us bad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dawgs gonna win it all - Browning Slayer



Somebody banned this THUG...





Matthew6 said:


> Bama and Miss State is not a rivalry game.





Matthew6 said:


> amoo. it is not a rivalry game for bama. call it what you want; we just call it an annual W, but it is not a rivalry game.





Matthew6 said:


> amoo. its not a rivalry game to bama.





Are you beating Amoo in the picks ???  If not I would suggest that you crawl back in yo THUGHOLE . .



AMOO bezzz da MAAAAAAAAN !!!!


6 wouldn't know a rivalry if it bit him on the buttocks..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody banned this THUG...
> 
> Are you beating Amoo in the picks ???  If not I would suggest that you crawl back in yo THUGHOLE . .
> 
> ...


Some of those statements are under further review for possible infraction violations.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some of those statements are under further review for possible infraction violations.



Quack gets one tek pick right and turns into a duck thug. Only fsu fans are a scared of duck thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Quack gets one tek pick right and turns into a duck thug. Only fsu fans are a scared of duck thugs.




Just so you know 6, I've enjoyed the banter this season. Something tells me you won't be around much after next weekend.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just so you know 6, I've enjoyed the banter this season. Something tells me you won't be around much after next weekend.



im not like fsu fans when they have a losing season. ill be here thug.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2015)

6 Smack talks every week but unlike slayer he would post up the night of a loss. Slayers been Mia for days after the ut loss and now this one lol.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Nov 2, 2015)

For sale: 1 pair rose-colored glasses.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> im not like fsu fans when they have a losing season. ill be here thug.



I wouldn't know.  FSU hasn't experienced a losing season since I was a year old.


----------

